

10 standard, must-have Ruby gems for Rails 3 - bdclimber14
http://thinkvitamin.com/code/10-must-have-ruby-gems/

======
Sapient
Its a decent list, but I would have liked to see Kaminari instead of
will_paginate and perhaps CarrierWave instead of, or possibly as a really good
alternative, to Paperclip.

~~~
bdclimber14
I've been excited to get this list peer-reviewed and it seems that Kaminari
and CarrierWave are 2 good alternatives from all the feedback. I'm looking
forward to swapping these in on my next project.

~~~
Sapient
I don't think you will be disappointed with Kaminari, it extends the new query
interface really nicely. As for CarrierWave, I find it a lot more flexible
than Paperclip.

Also, I hadn't seen Rack SSL Enforcer, thanks for that!

------
jasonlynes
no big surprises, but if you want to know what all the latest apps are
running, this is a good list. i rarely start a project without at least half
of these.

